# Homemade laundry detergent in dishwasher?



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm talking about basic homemade laundry detergent. Fels-naptha, washing soda, borax mixed into a liquid form. 

*Has anyone ever tried this in a dishwasher?* I do know to not use something that will foam up. Well, my homemade laundry detergent doesn't.

Detergent made for a dishwasher is expensive, so I am looking for an alternative. I keep telling my lady, we could wash dishes together and that would save money over running a dishwasher. But, nobody really likes washing dishes. 

SPIKE


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I guess I will have to do my own test. I will post results later.

Fels-naptha bar ingredients; Cleaners, soil and stain removers, chelating agent, colorants, perfume.

From the 20 mule team borax box; Boost the cleaning power of your dishwashing detergent....
add 1/4 cup in bottom of dishwasher to reduce spots and film....
Removes grease and grime
Makes dishes sparkling clean

From arm and hammer super washing soda box;Cleans grease fom surfaces all around the home. It's sudsless, so it rinses easily.
Watch grease and grim disappear.
Detergent booster and household cleaner.

I guess the worst thing that could happen is I will create a mess to clean up!:yuck::grin:

SPIKE


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I tried it several years ago at our old house with dismal results. It didn't make a mess, but it also didn't clean very well. It left the dishes with a sort of powdery film (even though it wasn't powdered soap). 

Be sure to post your results. We have much better water at this house, but it seems that I still have to use the most expensive dishwasher gel-packs to get good results with the dishwasher.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I have been using this mixture to laundry for a couple years, at least.
When I sarted, it was promoted as 1/2 cup of laundy detergent for a penny as opposed to 20 cents for name brand liquid. 

A box of 60 cascade complete packets for the dishwasher around here including tax cost around $14. The detergent compartment of the dishwasher would not hold 1/2 cup. I was using a 1/2 cup measuring utinsil. 
So I can wash 60 loads for about 60 cents as opposed to $14.

We live in a mobile home and have a Maytag portable dishwasher that is nothing special.

*I was very pleased with the results after running the dishwasher using the homemade laundry detergent.*
The dishes we are currently using are clear glass. Not just the drinking glasses, but the plates and bowls also. So it was easy to compare to dishes that had been washed earlier using the cascade packets. The load included pots, silverware, and cooking utinsils also.

SPIKE


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

[QUOTE="SPIKE";5650587]I have been using this mixture to laundry for a couple years, at least.
When I sarted, it was promoted as 1/2 cup of laundy detergent for a penny as opposed to 20 cents for name brand liquid. 

A box of 60 cascade complete packets for the dishwasher around here including tax cost around $14. The detergent compartment of the dishwasher would not hold 1/2 cup. I was using a 1/2 cup measuring utinsil. 
So I can wash 60 loads for about 60 cents as opposed to $14.

We live in a mobile home and have a Maytag portable dishwasher that is nothing special.

*I was very pleased with the results after running the dishwasher using the homemade laundry detergent.*
The dishes we are currently using are clear glass. Not just the drinking glasses, but the plates and bowls also. So it was easy to compare to dishes that had been washed earlier using the cascade packets. The load included pots, silverware, and cooking utinsils also.

SPIKE[/QUOTE]

Hmmm...I might just have to try it again. Did you wash any clear plastic dishes during your test? I hate plastic, but Hubby likes it for taking in his lunch box.


----------



## tytglovett (Aug 27, 2010)

i found a recipe on pinterest that calls for washing soda,, borax, epsom salt,and lemonade.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I buy Sun at my .99 store and only fill the containers 1/3 full and add 1/2 tea of TSP to give it extra cleaning power. I have spotless dishes for very little $$.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

mammabooh said:


> Hmmm...I might just have to try it again. Did you wash any clear plastic dishes during your test? I hate plastic, but Hubby likes it for taking in his lunch box.


Yes, there were plastic storage containers in the load also. Most of them are more opaque, not really clear.

Forgot to mention that we have well water. It is good water from a deep well. There is not treating or filtering of the water.

SPIKE


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

My wife makes both homemade laundry soap and Dishwasher soap. The recipes are no the same. But both are real cheap. Dishwasher soap is more along the lines of backing soda and citric acid. When she gets up I will ask her for the recipe or just google how to make dishwasher soap.


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

I appologize if I have mislead anyone and I did not intentionally lie about the original results.:ashamed:
*We are no longer happy with the results.*

My lady and I both looked at the dishes after the original test. I can not explain the results we are now getting. It is like after a few loads, there is a cloudy film building up. It is easy to tell with the clear dishes. 
I will follow up with some of the recommendations in the other post here. 
Thanks for the input.

SPIKE


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yep...that's the same thing that happened when I tried it. It seemed fine at first, but then got powdery and yucky-looking.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a link to make your own. I have never tried it, but since I have every on hand I think I will give it a try. On another site it says to add vinigar as a rinse agent. You just pour it in where jet dry would go. I'll let ya'll know after I test it.

http://fabulesslyfrugal.com/2012/02...detergent-for-06-a-load-picture-tutorial.html


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Merks said:


> Here's a link to make your own. I have never tried it, but since I have every on hand I think I will give it a try. On another site it says to add vinigar as a rinse agent. You just pour it in where jet dry would go. I'll let ya'll know after I test it.
> 
> http://fabulesslyfrugal.com/2012/02...detergent-for-06-a-load-picture-tutorial.html


My review of this is that it is no good. It lrft this white scum all over my dishes. I will never use it agian!


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is the recipe that we use with very good results:

1 cup borax
1 cup baking soda (not washing soda)
1/2 c coarse sea salt
1/2 c citric acid

blend all together and store in air tight container. 

The coarse salt acts as the abrasive. Using washing soda and packet lemonade seems to cause buildup over time. I have used this recipe for 2 years with good results.


----------

